# 1993er GFK Teich Renovierung



## MrGlasspoole (21. Mai 2015)

Hallo,

da ich im Gartenforum keine antworten erhalte wende ich mich nun an euch Teichprofis.

Ich bin dabei den Garten bzw. Teich neu zu gestalten. Ca. 1993 wurde von meinen Eltern dieses Becken verbaut: * defekter Link entfernt *
Dazu kamen Kopfteil 3003 und Segmentteil 3001: * defekter Link entfernt *

Ich wiederhole mal was ich im Gartenforum schrieb:
"
Der Teich wurde in den Anfängen mit einer Pumpe aus einer Waschmaschine betrieben ohne Filter.
Dann gab es mal eine Pumpe mit so Filterschwämmen dran die wohl eher für ein Aquarium geeignet
gewesen wäre. Dann wurde von meinen Eltern ein Baumarkt Filter mit UV Lampe gekauft der vielleicht
30 Liter Volumen hatte. Dann wurde festgestellt es bringt nichts und nun wälzt seit Jahren eine
kleine Pumpe das Wasser etwas rum.
Neben dem Teich war in den Anfängen Rasen der dann in den Teich hinein wuchs und das Wasser
heraus zog und es wurde mit Silikon Pflastersteine auf den Rand geklebt.
Die Pflastersteine haben sich durch die Wurzeln der __ Rohrkolben natürlich gehoben und der Sumpfbereich besteht bis auf zwei Dotterblume nur aus Rohrkolben und Gras.
Da der Boden nicht der beste ist war der Rasen nie toll und es wurde nun seit Jahren nur Rindenmulch aufgebracht.

Wie ihr sehen könnt hat das Teichbecken diesen Wulst der die Sumpfzone abgrenzt. Der Wulst ist so Tief das es sehr steil ist und durch die Rundung bleibt Kies/Split gar nicht richtig liegen und rutscht in den Teich - man sieht den Wulst immer. Damals wurden große Steine auf den Wulst gelegt. Dadurch sieht es immer aus als sei der Wasserstand niedrig und es macht die Wasserfläche klein (auf den Bildern zu sehen).
Das Kopfteil vom Bachlauf ist ganz schlimm. Es ist hinten erhöht und unser Modell hatte noch nicht den Wulst wie auf dem Bild. Damals wurden da Steine ohne Ende hingesetzt um es zu kaschieren. Man sieht den Steinhaufen ja auf den Bildern...
"
  

  

Nun hat sich seit dem einiges getan. Filter fast fertig und heute habe ich einen Teil der Sumpfzone ausgeräumt und eimerweise Matsch aus dem Bachlauf geschöpft.

Hier sieht man mal den maximalen Wasserstand des Kopfteiles wenn das Becken voll ist:
  
  

Idiotisch ist auch das die Sumpfzone dort offen ist wo der Bachlauf anfängt:
  
Da wurden mir Pflanzschläuche empfohlen.

Tja wie am besten alles kaschieren und wie das Kopfteil (steile Wände und Wasserzulauf) gestalten?
  
  


Bitte um Ratschläge und Tipps und mehr zum ganzen Garten kann man hier nachlesen wenn man möchte:
http://www.gartenforum.de/threads/3688723-gartensanierung-pflanzplan-ideen-ihr-sagt-was-ich-mach
http://www.gartenforum.de/threads/3688724-tannenwedel-hechtkraut-tiefe-gfk-und-plastik-fragen


----------



## MrGlasspoole (26. Mai 2015)

Wirklich niemand?


----------



## Digicat (26. Mai 2015)

Servus 

Herzlich Willkommen

Hmmm ... garnicht so einfach zu händeln ohne dich vor den Kopf zu stossen.

Ich würde die Wanne mit allen drum und drann einstampfen und statt dessen einen Folienteich anlegen.
Dazu würde ich eine Teichvergrößerung anstreben. Sowohl in der Fläche als auch in der Tiefe.

Was sollte den der Teich einmal werden.

Ein Pflanzenteich mit oder ohne Fische ?
Wenn mit, brauchts meißt auch einen Filter.

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## MrGlasspoole (26. Mai 2015)

Hallo Helmut,

der Filter ist seit zwei tagen fertig und steht. Es befinden sich seit Jahren ca 10-20 Goldfische im Teich.
Einstampfen ist nicht da das Teil mal einen haufen Geld gekostet hat und meine Eltern ausrasten würden.
Die sind jetzt schon nicht begeistert und es gab schon Zoff weil ich alles aus der Sumpfzone geschmissen habe.

Ich möchte Morgen Splitt/Kies bestellen und hadere noch was ich nehmen soll da die ganze Ecke in richtung Kiesgarten gehen soll.
Rhein/Buntkies gefällt mir gar nicht und ich dachte an Granitspiltt grau. Der Übergang Sumpfzone zum Rest des gartens muss ja optisch auch zusammen passen.


----------



## Digicat (26. Mai 2015)

Ich denke du wählst schon das passende Material aus .

Wie sieht es den mit der Bepflanzung aus ?
Hast da schon Vorstellungen ?

LG
Helmut

Wie war doch nochmal dein Vorname ?


----------



## Tottoabs (26. Mai 2015)

Besorge dir von einem Steinmetz Reststücke von Schieferplatten, da kann man mit einem Hammer Bruchkanten dran arbeiten. Damit es natürlich aus sieht. Damit deckst du die Kannten ab.


----------



## laolamia (26. Mai 2015)

hi!

helmut hat recht, mach es mit folie neu und versuch den kompletten kram zu verkaufen.
so wie es aussieht lauft das wasser bei einem richtigen regen vom pflaster in den teich....und deine probleme beginnen von vorne.

habt ihr keinen anderen platzt fuer einen schoenen teich?
an der stelle macht sich bestimmt ein kiesbett mit solchen wasserkugeln toll 

so in etwa

und mit dem oberkoerper traegst du die dinger alleine 

gruss marco


----------



## MrGlasspoole (26. Mai 2015)

@Helmut, gekauft hab ich jetzt:
Englische __ Wasserminze
__ Fieberklee
__ Blutweiderich
Japanische Sumpfiris - 'Snowdrift'
Gauklerblume 'Roter Kaiser'
Kardinals-Lobelie
Gauklerblume, getigert
Gauklerblume, Gelb
Tannenwedel
Herzblättriges __ Hechtkraut

und mein Name ist Björn 

Mit dem Granitsplitt anstelle von Buntkies bin ich mir unsicher da ich es noch nicht gesehen habe am Teichrand.
Ich finde zumindest im web keine Bilder wo jemand diesen anstelle von Buntkies am Ufer hat.

@Marco,
das Pflaster ist doch schon weg und es ist der einzige Platz - das Grundstück ist lang und schmal.
Vorne kommen Trassendielen hin mit einem Holzkasten in der Mitte für Kräuter.
Aber woher weißt Du wie ich aussehen?


----------



## Digicat (26. Mai 2015)

Servus Björn

Schöne blühende Pflanzen ... kauf noch Gräser (kein __ Schilf und __ Rohrkolben, Mini-Rohrkolben geht), __ Binsen, Simsen zur Wasserklärung dazu. Auch gelbe Sumpflilien.
Die ziehen die Nährstoffe effektiv aus dem Wasser und konkurrieren mit den Schwebalgen ("Grünes Wasser").

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## MrGlasspoole (14. Aug. 2015)

So es gibt neues.
Den Filter habe ich hier beschrieben: https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/noch-ne-tonne.44981/

Ich bin über die NG Ufermatten gestolpert und diese habe ich nun verwendet.
Ich habe sie nur oben über den Wulst geklebt und somit rutscht der Splitt nicht über das glatte GFK ab in die tiefen. Auch wird der hässliche GFK Rand verdeckt.
Ich habe mich für Granit Splitt entschieden da die Tonne hier um die Ecke nur 73€ kostet.
Der Splitt hat auch den Vorteil das er nicht so schnell weg kullert wie runder Kies.

NG hat ja __ Moos um die Matten bewachsen zu lassen. Ist das zu empfehlen? Ich habe angst das es sich über den ganzen Splitt ausbreitet und den anderen Pflanzen den Platz nimmt.

Ausgeräumt:
  

Ufermatten überm Wulst:
  

Probe um zu sehen ob der Splitt liegen bleibt und wie der Übergang am Ufer ausschaut:


----------



## bergi (15. Aug. 2015)

Hi Björn,
nunja, du hast die Diskussion ja vielleicht verfolgt: Ungewaschener, ungesiebter Kies ist ein sehr gutes, überhaupt nicht "kullerndes" Universalsubstrat, wohl ein bisschen spät für deinen Bau. Du hast jetzt unten Sand, drüber den Split, wenn du jetzt noch ein bisschen Lehm reinmischt, kommst du sowieso schon fast in die Richtung, weil du dann mehrere Korngrößen hast.
Ansonsten ja, dieser Wulst bei diesen Becken ist ärgerlich und schwierig zu gestalten. Aber: in der Praxis entschärfen Pflanzenwurzeln innerhalb recht kurzer Zeit dieses Problem, dann hast du eine durchgehende und blickdichte "Wurzelmatte" über dem Plastik bzw. dem Pflanzvlies.
Gruß,
Stefan


----------



## MrGlasspoole (16. Aug. 2015)

Der Mauersand hat angeblich 6-8% Lehmanteil. Wo ich hier Lehm her bekommen würde weiß ich nicht und ich kann mir das gar nicht vorstellen mit dem mischen - Lehm ist doch wie ganz feste Knete/Ton?
Ich bin zwar in einem Gebiet mit vielen Baggerseen und einem großen Abbaugebiet aber Lehm haben die alle nicht viel drin.
Wobei man eh blöd angeschaut wird wenn man danach fragt. Die schreiben zwar alle was von Qualitätskontrolle aber wie die Zusammensetzung ist wissen sie nicht.

Ich mir das Video angeschaut: http://www.naturagart.tv/2014/09/teichsanierung-3-pflanzen-ufer/
Nun bin ich mit den Pflanzen total unschlüssig. Dem Video nach ist in der Rinne die mein Teich hat ja nix mit viel blühen?
Ich möchte auch vermeiden das das ganze wieder so zu wuchert das kaum Wasseroberfläche zu sehen ist.
Ich hab mal die Maße eingezeichnet:
  

Ich habe das gesehen: http://www.naturagart.com/teichuferbau/ufer-am-fertigteich
Möglich wäre das aber höchstens auf eine strecke von 2 Metern und ca 50cm breite.
Was mir aber nicht klar ist wie ich die Folie am GFK Rand außen aufbauen muss.
Hinten runter ist ja klar - aber der Rand der Folie?
Gelb die Folie und rot markiert was mir Kopfzerbrechen macht:
  

Meine nächste Problemstelle ist der Anschluss des Bachlaufs:
  
Dort wo der rote strich ist hält ja nichts. Meine Überlegung wäre ein Betonwulst und in diesen Splitt rein drücken?
Dann ist die Frage wie ich den Boden kaschiere.
Hier wurde mir gesagt nix auf den Boden: https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/schlammsauger-bodengrund-kies-sand.44956/
Nur toll schaut das ja nicht aus so ein schwarzer Tupperschüssel-Boden.
Dann sieht man da noch so ein kleines Podest in der Ecke - auch nicht toll.
An die Seitenwände wollte ich Ufermatte kleben in der Hoffnung das wächst zu (__ Moos?).
Auf den Boden vielleicht Zement und Splitt rein drücken?


----------



## MrGlasspoole (16. Aug. 2015)

So nach etwas stöbern muss ich noch was dranhängen.
Thema Boden...
Ich hab diese zwei Bilder hier gefunden:











Ich möchte auch gerne ein paar Pflänzchen am Boden und speziell der Bachlauf (https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/doku-teichvolumen-erhöht-und-tiefe-gewonnen.39059/) gefällt mir sehr gut.
Da ist doch überall Sand/Kies aufm Boden?
Welche Pflanzen empfehlt ihr?


----------



## lotta (16. Aug. 2015)

Hallo Mr.
Wie Du schon richtig erkannt hast, befindet sich auf meinem Teichgrund Sand und Kies.
Im Bachlauf bedeckt Lavagranulat in verschiedener Körnung den gesamte Bachboden, 
die Pflanzen habe ich direkt dort eingepflanzt.
Ich mag den Schwarzen Foliengrund ebensowenig nackt sehen.

Ich habe seit Jahren gute Erfahrung mit meiner Substratauswahl gemacht,
außerdem haben die Fische etwas zum gründeln und gehen mir somit nicht an meine Pflanzen.

Als Pflanzen empfehle ich  ->  alles was Dir gefällt 
und für die jeweilige Tiefe angeboten wird.
Einfach ausprobieren, irgendwann wird sich zeigen welche Pflanzen sich auf Dauer besonders wohl fühlen.

Deine Idee mit der Ufermatte finde ich eine vernünftige Möglichkeit
um den hässlichen Rand,
nach dem Einwachsen natürlicher aussehen zu lassen.
Viel Erfolg weiterhin
Bine


----------



## MrGlasspoole (16. Aug. 2015)

Ah die Pflanzmeisterin persönlich 

Wie sieht das mit dem sauber machen des Bodens aus?
Wie oben verlinkt wurde mir ja abgeraten was auf den Boden zu machen.

Kannst Du mal ein paar Pflanzen nennen die Du so im Bachlauf hast?


----------



## wander-falke (16. Aug. 2015)

MrGlasspoole schrieb:


> Auf den Boden vielleicht Zement und Splitt rein drücken?




Hi
Zement is nix anderes als Beton ohne Sand. Richtig ? und der löst sich noch schneller. Warum ? 
Keine Ahnung, sicher weil der Zuschlag (Sand/Kies) fehlt.
GFK anschleifen, Harz raufkippen, gesiebter Sand, Kies, Splitt, Glaskugeln , diamanten, oder alles das was dir gefällt - draufstreuen . Fertig
Eine 2. Schicht Harz ist nicht unbedingt notwendeig, da keine mechanische Belastung der Dekorschicht vorliegt.
Oder gehst du darin spazieren ? 

Dann hast du "deinen" Boden und nicht die Tupperdose

Gruß


----------



## MrGlasspoole (17. Aug. 2015)

Zement löst sich schneller? Man sollte doch Trasszement nehmen wegen dem Ausblühen? Von Trassbeton hab ich noch nichts gehört.

Mir gings aber jetzt auch mehr ums bepflanzen und da ist Beton/Zement wohl das falsche.


----------



## MrGlasspoole (17. Aug. 2015)

Ich glaub ich bin da zu blöd zu :-(

Beispiel __ Fieberklee: * defekter Link entfernt *
Position: -10 bis -20 cm
Umgebung: Nährstoffreich

Ich denke der innere Rand ist Nährstoffarm und nur der Ufergraben Nährstoffreich?


----------



## lotta (17. Aug. 2015)

MrGlasspoole schrieb:


> Ah die Pflanzmeisterin persönlich
> 
> Wie sieht das mit dem sauber machen des Bodens aus?
> Wie oben verlinkt wurde mir ja abgeraten was auf den Boden zu machen.
> ...



Den Boden im Bachlauf säubere ich im Frühjahr, (weil im Winter nicht bewegt)
indem ich die Steine etwas durchbewege und das im Bach stehende Wasser danach abpumpe
bevor ich ihn wieder in Betrieb nehme.
Den Bodengrund des Teichs keschere ich nur regelmäßig ab,
damit sich dort gar keine Blätter o.Ä. über einen längeren Zeitraum ansammeln können.

In meinem Bachlauf wachsen
__ Fieberklee, __ Brunnenkresse, __ Blutweiderich, Tannenwedel, __ Tausendblatt,
__ Hechtkraut, __ Pfennigkraut, Sumpfcalla, __ Papageienfeder, Gauklerblume, __ Froschlöffel, __ Wasserminze, __ Wasserpest
verschiedene __ Seggen-, Simsen- und Schilfarten...

Sicher habe ich das eine oder andere vergessen.
Ich setze immer wieder mal was Neues dazu und entferne Pflanzen, 
welche sich nicht bewährt haben(wenn sie es nicht von alleine tun).
Da ich unterschiedliche Wassertiefen habe, sind die Möglichkeiten vielfältig.
              

Gruß Bine


----------



## Tottoabs (17. Aug. 2015)

MrGlasspoole schrieb:


> Ich glaub ich bin da zu blöd zu :-(     Möchtest du darauf eine Antwort ?
> 
> Beispiel __ Fieberklee: * defekter Link entfernt *
> Position: -10 bis -20 cm
> Umgebung: Nährstoffreich


Kauf was dir gefällt. Mach dir um die Angaben keinen Kopf. Einige werden Wachsen und andere nicht. Bei mir ist das __ Hechtkraut gut zugange und die Pfeilspitzen sind am Kümmern. Fieberklee so LaLa. __ Froschbiss wächst so Stark das ich den schon dauern wegschmeiße. Eine Wasserlilie kommt wie blöd eine andere Kümmerte und ist jetzt weg. __ Seekanne wuchert auf der einen Seite und mickert auf der anderen.

Kaufe Pflanzen welche dir gefallen und dann warte ab.


----------

